# 2011 Prius. Buy or Stay Away?



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Just curious what everyone thinks of this scenerio. Someone is selling a 2011 PriusTwo. It has 341k miles. Asking $3500 OBO. I contacted the seller asking if the battery pack has ever been changed and they said no. Oil changed regularly, no mechanical issues. High mileage because he travels alot.

Would you take a chance on this car? There are no right/wrong answers, I'm just curious what Prius owners would say about this car.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I drive a Prius and highly recommend them. KBB says $2k value if in good condition.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Why is everyone pro Prius instead of the Corolla? It's like this guy I saw in my city has to convince himself and others why a Prius is good car. I used to have a Corolla, loved it. And it doesn't look like an ant car.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Would you marry someone who is 95 years old?


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Why is everyone pro Prius instead of the Corolla? It's like this guy I saw in my city has to convince himself and others why a Prius is good car. I used to have a Corolla, loved it. And it doesn't look like an ant car.
> View attachment 363279


I"m not knocking the Corolla, I like them. I'm looking more towards the longevity and high mileage of a vehicle is all. I always hear about Prius going 300k+ miles, but don't hear too much about the Corolla in that mileage. Maybe there are tons of stories about it, but I just don't hear many is all.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Why is everyone pro Prius instead of the Corolla? It's like this guy I saw in my city has to convince himself and others why a Prius is good car. I used to have a Corolla, loved it. And it doesn't look like an ant car.
> View attachment 363279


Corolla is the car choice of car cleaning companies
Prius interior space is much larger and higher MPG








If u want to clean toilets Go Corolla ?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Transmission and batteries would be my two main worries. 
Then, the struts/shocks, all rubber parts, etc.

Does the car come with a service history?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> Would you marry someone who is 95 years old?


Are they rich?


----------



## Cassiopeia (Sep 2, 2019)

I have never heard of the hybrid battery lasting that long. Prius is a great option but this sounds like a bad deal.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

No I would not. 2010-2015 have had oil comsumsion issues. Plus your buying a car with over 300K. Although it potentailly can get 500K


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Most any engine 300k miles has oil consumption issues. A quart a week may be nessary. That's life. Checking the oil is part of the responsibility of owning a car.

3rd gen Prius is head gasket prone w/ 300k+ miles 2nd gen is somewhere around 500k miles. At which point just swap out the motor, it is close to the same price, if you know where to buy it and control labor costs.

Really it's a matter of weighing risks, and purchase price.



Coyotex said:


> Someone is selling a 2011 PriusTwo. It has 341k miles. Asking $3500 OBO. I contacted the seller asking if the battery pack has ever been changed and they said no


That's about the going market rate for these cars.
Know someone who knows these cars. If your only thing you know when a car needs maintenance, is where the nearest $100/hr mechanic is, stay away.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> No I would not. 2010-2015 have had oil comsumsion issues. Plus your buying a car with over 300K. Although it potentailly can get 500K


Beat me to it.



doyousensehumor said:


> Most any engine 300k miles has oil consumption issues. A quart a week may be nessary. That's life. Checking the oil is part of the responsibility of owning a car.
> 
> 3rd gen Prius is head gasket prone w/ 300k+ miles 2nd gen is somewhere around 500k miles. At which point just swap out the motor, it is close to the same price, if you know where to buy it and control labor costs.
> 
> ...


2010-2015 Prius engines came out extra prone to leaking oil. I'd look look for a different year.

2010-2014

https://www.toyoheadquarters.com/th...essive-oil-consumption-on-2zr-fxe-engine.820/
Bad piston design.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

observer said:


> Beat me to it.
> 
> 
> 2010-2015 Prius engines came out extra prone to leaking oil. I'd look look for a different year.
> ...


It's not a leak. It boils off. I keep a 5 quart jug I buy at Walmart of the full synthetic to replace boiled off oil regularly.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

observer said:


> 2010-2015 Prius engines came out extra prone to leaking oil. I'd look look for a different year.


2010-15 is going to be close to the ideal year range. 2004-2009 are almost done for, and getting aged.

You are going to find someone against any car. All cars have their Achilles heels. Older higher mileage cars are going to need maintence. Always going to find someone with a fear of having to fix a car. There is risks to everything. The correct question is if OP is prepared to deal with it. Fact is, Prius has above average reliability.

Personally, I am done with Prius's. I am tired of the blind spots, the reflections on windscreen, the seats, the handling, the numb brakes, and throttle responce.

Having to top off the oil, or the rare chance there is an oil leak, or having to slap on a couple struts shouldnt be a deal breaker on a car this price range. If it is, you are shopping in the wrong price range.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

I would not buy any car until a mechanic that I trust has checked it over. From a private owner, I would need a service history, too. 
That sounds like a high price for that many miles, however. If mechanic exam passes, I would offer much less then what they are asking, however.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> Would you marry someone who is 95 years old?


If they were a billionaire I would if they left me their money.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Lee239 said:


> If they were a billionaire I would if they left me their money.


A childhood friend of mine started taking care of an elderly lady (didn't marry her).

Took care of her for about five years. When she passed away she left him real estate and cash. Close to 3 million dollars, twenty years ago.

Turns out she had no kids.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Coyotex said:


> Would you take a chance on this car? There are no right/wrong answers


That year, with those miles, at that price...
Actually there is a right answer.
No.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Wait a second...
are you saying they will pay you $3,500 OBO to take it?
If so, go for it.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Would you marry someone who is 95 years old?


Yes, as long as they dont look 96!



Coyotex said:


> Just curious what everyone thinks of this scenerio. Someone is selling a 2011 PriusTwo. It has 341k miles. Asking $3500 OBO. I contacted the seller asking if the battery pack has ever been changed and they said no. Oil changed regularly, no mechanical issues. High mileage because he travels alot.
> 
> Would you take a chance on this car? There are no right/wrong answers, I'm just curious what Prius owners would say about this car.


Buy it, and stay away from Uber & Lyft.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

I’m starting to see some broken down Prius’s on the freeway ... but I don’t know how many miles were on them . They could’ve had 900k for all I know


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

LOL! Some of these answers are great! I don't think I'd buy ANY car with 300k miles on it! I just saw the add and was wondering if anyone would jump on it is all.

There are so many other adds for Prius with a LOT less miles for about 1k more, some even less. I thought that price was a bit steep for that many miles is all.

Would I marry a 95 year old? Show me the money, baby!


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> I'm starting to see some broken down Prius's on the freeway ... but I don't know how many miles were on them . They could've had 900k for all I know


Probably not holding a charge, something breaks and strands them, so they abandon the car. At a certain point, the tow charge is more than just leaving it there.

Probably call insurance and claim it was stolen.

Ah, people.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Probably not holding a charge, something breaks and strands them, so they abandon the car. At a certain point, the tow charge is more than just leaving it there.
> 
> Probably call insurance and claim it was stolen.
> 
> Ah, people.


The last two broken down Prius owners I saw were with their cars. One was a young woman. The other was a taxi cab that had passed me in a parking lot a few minutes earlier


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

O-Side Uber said:


> The last two broken down Prius owners I saw were with their cars. One was a young woman. The other was a taxi cab that had passed me in a parking lot a few minutes earlier


The only time I ever broke down in my Prius was when I ran out of gas.

The gauge got stuck at half full. Put in some gas and gauge came loose, never happened again.


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

amazinghl said:


> Transmission and batteries would be my two main worries.
> Then, the struts/shocks, all rubber parts, etc.
> 
> Does the car come with a service history?


I wouldn't worry about the transmission. The electronic cvt transmission in the Prius, is almost indestructible. The traction battery is another story and always a concern after 150 k miles. A new refurbished battery costs around $1300 if you install it yourself ( plenty of you tube videos), which is not that difficult if you're handy. Anyways, I wouldn't pay more than $2500 for that Prius.


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

Many prius masters here. Has anybody changed prius liftback’s driver seat?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

2starDriver said:


> Many prius masters here. Has anybody changed prius liftback's driver seat?


Four bolts and a plug. This should be self-explanatory


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Four bolts and a plug. This should be self-explanatory


I meant upgrade with another more comfortable seat. Like camry or corolla


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Coyotex said:


> Just curious what everyone thinks of this scenerio. Someone is selling a 2011 PriusTwo. It has 341k miles. Asking $3500 OBO. I contacted the seller asking if the battery pack has ever been changed and they said no. Oil changed regularly, no mechanical issues. High mileage because he travels alot.
> 
> Would you take a chance on this car? There are no right/wrong answers, I'm just curious what Prius owners would say about this car.


Head Gasket and Hybrid Battery could go bad at any time. Has the EGR System and Intake Manifold been cleaned out or replaced at least once ever 100k miles, has an oil catch can been installed, have the head gaskets, Intake gaskets, valve cover gaskets ever been replaced? You may get lucky and get 100k miles without problems or the headgasket AND battery could go bad immediately.


----------

